
Privacy issues discovered in the BLE implementation of the COVIDSafe Android app - angrygoat
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1u5a5ersKBH6eG362atALrzuXo3zuZ70qrGomWVEC27U/edit#heading=h.q4sovraiy4kn
======
highspeedmobile
On the subject of 'privacy issues' it's slightly ironic that a privacy issue
in this document is that it's a Google document, which can deanonymize anyone
looking at it if they are signed in to a Google account. (Or even potentially
signed out).

